# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Trip report 2/12

## LindaP

Every few years we like to change it up, and go to Anguilla , instead of St Barths.
  Although I was in St Barths in November; the differences of these islands is incomparable.
    What I saw in St Barths in November was green , green land, bright colored flowers and some seeweed;  although not bad.
    What I saw in Anguilla, was more cacti, white, sandy beaches, and water in so many colors of blue; that Crayola would run out of names.

  We stayed on Sandy Ground for 5 nights, in a new B&B, called La Vue, and a great view it had. the owner is planning on adding a third floor and a pool.
We were able to walk down the hill to many restaurants, ( Barrel Stay one of our favorites) and  the Pumphouse; where we saw several bands playing and everyone dancing.
    We saw the superbowl game at Elvis' , on his outdoor screen, which was fun.

   There were lots of changes to the island since we were there 2 years ago. One of the islanders said to me: " we are finally in the 20th century", which I had to chuckle at.
 But the new 21st century hotel on the island has arrived; the new "Viceroy". Sitting atop the cliffs of Mead's Bay; it is a stone-cold , modernist site.
   As another islander said to me; " it is so American".
The bar has a great sunset view, but to me, it just doesn't fit into the Anguillan environment.

 There were other new buildings. We walked one dayup the hill (past On Da Rocks, Peter) around Island Harbour. We saw immense villas, with tennis courts, pools, outdoor screens; some much larger than some that I have seen on St Barths.
  So I guess they are becoming more "known". One example that I saw were the changes in Prices. Wow. 
We went to Gwen's on sunday to hear the band, and the price for the crayfish on the menu , was $55.00.
  That was more that we paid at Mangoes, where Bill had them as a special order, and they were hugh!

Cusinart was awesome, we were there the last 3 days, and one of the highlights for me was the hydroponic farm tour. Dr. Resh is a very interesting man.
Their new restaurant, Tokyo Bay was so good, we went twice.
 They also took over the golf course, and the restaurant there, now called; "Italia", run by a chef they hired from Italy.

More building was prevalent in Crocus Bay, where they are building very large condos, in the amount of 8,000 sq. feet.
  The restaurant  there; Da Vida is nice looking, we used the overstuffed chairs at their beach resto, free when having lunch there. Beautiful cove.

It was a very relaxing vacation, and the people are part of what make it so easy going there. If you're from Anguilla; as one man said to me ;"we like everyone". I don't think they have one mean bone in their bodies; they are sincere, honest and fun loving people;  that make that island worth returning to .  I love St Barths;  but there is some kind of pull on me, r that I need to return to the "other island" once in a while.
 Let their music live on.....

----------


## amyb

Loved seeing Anguilla through your eyes. Another wonderful destination-so near.

----------


## Peter NJ

Nice reporting Linda! How was Blanchards beach shack? Looks cool! Sorry to hear about Rafes...I cant believe you guys walked from la Vue into Sandy Ground...Miss Jacquie from Ripples is my Caribbean Mom...Her son Clyde and myself became best buds and he came up to visit me at the beach club several years back..God willing/work willing,I will be on both islands starting 4/29...4 nights on each.

----------


## MIke R

very nice...only been to Anguilla once but loved it....thanks for sharing

----------


## LindaP

Thanks! 
  Blanchard's beach shack was ok, I didn't think anything really special......I really liked Da Vida on Crocus Bay, maybe because it was a little nicer (they had a deck and the food was better )......but Blanchard's is supposed to get chairs as well.
  I hope you get there Peter.....everyone said that about that walk from La Vue, but it was easy, and we brought our headlamps!  :)

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks for this report Linda.  We have never made it to Anguilla but came close - it ended up our second choice after SBH and the rest is history...never wanted to go anywhere else.  Having said that, however, I would still like to see this island. I checked out LaVue after you mentioned it in your on-island post and it looks like a place we would love...small and quaint? Your mention of the higher costs were a little scary...still, it remains on our bucket list

----------


## sbhlvr

Linda, thanks for all your posts and report. I can't wait to get back there. While you were on the island, did you hear anything about Cap Juluca?

----------


## LindaP

Not much mentioned  about Cap.....we were going to check it out one day, but got too lazy.
    We have friends that are going in a week or 2, so I will check with them.

----------


## sbhlvr

Thanks.

Have you ever gone way over to the east end into Savannah Bay? We took a drive down the dirt roads that led us there to a neat little shack that sold some food items and snorkel/dive rentals. There were only three of us there..we had a great time. Of course this was the same time that JB filmed the little beach concert in front of the Dune Preserve. It was a day or two before the big concert. I dreamt of this senerio before we headed down there, hoping it would come true! It did but I frigg'in missed it,arrived just after it stopped. UGH!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LindaP

No we never have explored that side of the island, but it sounds cool......more undiscovered.When was that concert? Too bad you missed it......Bankie is getting a little fame go to his prices: $20.00 to see him play now!

----------


## Peter NJ

bump

----------


## MotherOcean

> No we never have explored that side of the island, but it sounds cool......more undiscovered.When was that concert? Too bad you missed it......Bankie is getting a little fame go to his prices: $20.00 to see him play now!



Linda, March 07 there is a dvd/cd called "Live In Anguilla" and I might add my two peeps Carol and Dave made it on the dvd!! Gotta love that. 

Thanks for sharing LInda.

We would really like to go to Anguilla sometime. Love me some Bankie Banx too.

----------


## GramChop

> No we never have explored that side of the island, but it sounds cool......more undiscovered.When was that concert? Too bad you missed it......Bankie is getting a little fame go to his prices: $20.00 to see him play now!



He's a Facebook star now, ya know?!

----------


## sbhlvr

> Originally Posted by LindaP
> 
> No we never have explored that side of the island, but it sounds cool......more undiscovered.When was that concert? Too bad you missed it......Bankie is getting a little fame go to his prices: $20.00 to see him play now!
> 
> 
> 
> Linda, March 07 there is a dvd/cd called "Live In Anguilla" and I might add my two peeps Carol and Dave made it on the dvd!! Gotta love that. 
> 
> Thanks for sharing LInda.
> ...



Thanks Shirley..and what song did they film me singing???? Autour du Rocher, of course!

----------

